# Yet another "Just got a new 1911" thread



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

After admiring the 1911's for some time now. I brought home a new Springfield Loaded 1911-A1 w/night sights and ran a few rounds thru it. All I can say is WOW! It exceded my expectations to say the least. I got some very nice groups @ 10ys. Its a true tack driver. Now I truley see what all the fuss is about the 1911s.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Glad you like your Springfield Loaded. I have a Springfield TRP SS and love it as well. It is a tack driver and 100% reliable from day 1.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I think my computer is broken... I can't see the gun?! :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

Took her out to the ranged yesterday. Put a 100rds thru the pipe with out any hiccups. I absolutly love this gun. Extremly accurate, good feel, and kinda sexy if you ask me. I've have a Glock 26 for my daily carry that I've always enjoyed. But after getting a few rounds down range w/ my new springer, I might end up with a new favorite pistol.

I've got to get a holster for her. For my glock, I've got a blackhawk!(kydex), and I've got a crossbreed supertuck deluxe on the way(kydex/leather). To me the 1911's look the best in a all leather holster. So, I've got some holster googleing to do.:smt023


----------

